# FPO/Partly-paid shares/Preference shares?



## tugga (4 February 2008)

I dont understand really the diff between FPO shares, partly paid shares and preference shares.


----------



## bvbfan (4 February 2008)

FPO - 'ords' are the basic shares issued by a company

Partly paid are shares in the company where investors have paid a deposit and have a given(known) timeframe to pay the rest or the company can call for payment on partly paid shares.

If payments are missed when due or called by the company the investor loses the amount already paid and the company can auction such shares.


Preference shares - rank higher than ordinary shares in the event of the company going bankrupt. They may also carry a higher amount in dividends.
The may also convert into ordinary shares in the future at a given conversion rate.

The ASX site has more details I'm sure.


----------



## tugga (5 February 2008)

thanx dude


----------

